# Stumpnocker boats by Allcraft



## mauk trapper (Jun 8, 2010)

Looked at a 2200 bay. Was wondering if anyone has been on one or possibly owns one. I no nothing about these boats any input would be great.


----------



## mauk trapper (Jun 9, 2010)

anybody?


----------



## FlyingFishing (Jun 9, 2010)

My dad has been looking at these boats.  He is looking at the 18 skiff they have.  We looked at both the 18 and the 22.  I liked the beam on the 22.  Really wide boat with a basic fishing platform.  You can either get the splatter coat or a finished, textured floor if I remember correctly.  I think the manufacturer who is out of Dade City, FL makes different shells depending on what you want.  I haven't been out on one yet, but I haven't heard anything bad about them.


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jun 9, 2010)

They are the best boat for the money today. Very solid construction, built for the long haul, with the fishermans need kept in mind.


----------

